# Anyone feed CSJ??



## devonlass (10 November 2011)

So after looking for a while for decent food that won't break the bank and more importantly doesn't contain ANY fish or fish procucts (allergies on my part),have decided to try CSJ.

Have done lot's of research on the net (including forums and discussion groups) and seems to get the thumbs up from many breeders and working dog owners,just wondered if anyone here feeds it??

The mad ginger one was on skinners (one of the few whose ingredients were easily accessible and didn't contain any fish!!),and whilst I was more than pleased with that arrangment he never seemed overly fussed about eating it hence the hunt to find something a bit more appealing.

Price of food was excellent and although had to get it online as not a supplier very close to me,delivery wasn't too bad considering the weight.

Only arrived today so not really tried yet but gave him a little bit in bowl and was very keen,so far so good!!

Out of interest for anyone it might be relevant to,I was considering arden grange but every single one of their foods contain fish meal and fish oil,I actually e mailed them to question this and they have said they will take this on board not only for human allergies but also dog allergies,so hopefully progress of a sort!!


----------



## The Original Kao (10 November 2011)

I've heard a few people on a dog facebook group I'm on going on about CSJ and that it's a good food.
I did check the dog food review website and it only got 2 stars out of a possible 6. 

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_...perpage=12&sort=8&stype=&limit=&cat=6&ppuser=
I like barkingheads dog food but not sure if they have any fish free or not, I'd have to have a good look


----------



## The Original Kao (10 November 2011)

sorry barking heads has fish oil in it


----------



## Cinnamontoast (11 November 2011)

Try soaking dry food to make it smell more appetising. I tried to find ingredients for CSJ, not easy! Not liking the beet pulp filler and the chicken fat (contributes to bloat?)

 I don't think it's the best quality but you're a bit screwed with the severity of your fish allergy. Fancy raw?!


----------



## devonlass (11 November 2011)

Is quite strange,but although doesn't appear to have the best ingredients (although not the worst by any means) many people seem to like it and have had good results.Not sure how that works really,but proof of the pudding and all that.Quite a few peeps on the champdogs forum whose opinion I would rate feed it and like it,so am guessing it can't be all bad??

Thought would be interesting and give me a bit more confidence if could find a few more people from here who feed it,but I guess it's not that well known as yet and lot's of people won't have heards of it let alone feed it.

As for finding the ingredients,that's easy done BTW as they have their own website and have everything listed on there.

Will see how we get on with it I suppose,am pleased so far but depends if the fussy so and so carries on eating it of course!!

It is aimed at and designed for working dogs,not sure if that would explain the ingredients better?? Not being very clear but I guess what I mean is that although generally what's in it is not the best choice or quality maybe it's appropriate to the type of dog and activity it's made for??
Probably talking nonsense lol buy just a thought.

I am stuffed anyway TBH in regards to choice as am not willing to spend the stupid amounts of money for the absolute top quality stuff (have children and horse to feed as well so all have to compromise!!),and most of the more reasonable but still affordable middle range foods contain fish of some description,and I really do have to be so careful with my allergy.

CT,am afraid raw is not for me,but would solve the problems I suppose lol!!


----------



## devonlass (11 November 2011)

The_original_Kao said:



			sorry barking heads has fish oil in it 

Click to expand...

Yes I did look at the barking heads as someone on another forum mentioned her fussy dog liked it,but found their range quite small and as you said they all contain fish or fish oil,story of my life with dog food at the mo lol


----------



## misterjinglejay (11 November 2011)

Try Barf feeding or raw??


----------



## devonlass (11 November 2011)

misterjay said:



			Try Barf feeding or raw??
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the suggestion and probably would make life easier,but have thought about it and it really isn't practical or appealing to me at all.


----------



## EAST KENT (12 November 2011)

One of my mini bull terriers was on CSJ with her owner,she looked appalling.I removed her from the idiot owner,put her onto my  usual raw food and plenty of it..in a couple of weeks she looked fabulous.
Would`nt touch it with a barge-pole.


----------



## NeverSayNever (12 November 2011)

i used feed it,its  'ok', fairly run of the mill. Its popular because its not sold in shops and is distributed by agents at shows/competitions (or delivered). they sponsor agility comps etc.  For some people i think this must= quality


----------



## shadowboy (12 November 2011)

My bf's brother uses it on his field trials spaniel and he does incredibly well on it!


----------



## devonlass (12 November 2011)

EAST KENT said:



			One of my mini bull terriers was on CSJ with her owner,she looked appalling.I removed her from the idiot owner,put her onto my  usual raw food and plenty of it..in a couple of weeks she looked fabulous.
Would`nt touch it with a barge-pole.

Click to expand...

I suppose though she may have looked poor on other dry foods as well,or maybe owner wasn't feeding enough?? I certainly will be monitoring though and keeping a close eye on condition.
Part of the problem is getting him interested in any food TBH,my other setters were just the same almost like standing still eating is just too much to ask lol

In regards to the raw issue,I guess comparing any dry food to raw probably isn't going to be overly reliable.The two are so very different,and I understand that many dogs will be better condition wise when fed raw,but it definitely isn't for me so dry and the CSJ it will have to be for now!!



shadowboy said:



			My bf's brother uses it on his field trials spaniel and he does incredibly well on it!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for that,many breeders and trainers of working dogs do seem to rate it quite highly.

I am quietly confodent that the mad irish one will be ok on it,but still very much wait and see and open mind at this stage.


----------



## EAST KENT (13 November 2011)

Chyna went at a year old,in perfect condition to the numpty,went onto the dreadful stuff,condition was almost RSPCA level quickly,on coming home she came good in two to three weeks.Don`t waste your money..feed raw..so much better and so much cheaper as well.


----------



## shadowboy (13 November 2011)

I appreciate the benefits of feeding raw. BUT I hate that some people want to shove it down your throats.. I have tried feeding it to my older girl and she couldnt settle on it. Plus having no freezer space its actually more expensive to feed. George the field trials spaniel works very hard and has never dropped condition on it. He's three now and in full work. Ok so its ingredients aren't perfect but they are 100 times better than the stuff you can find in Tesco!


----------



## devonlass (14 November 2011)

EAST KENT said:



			Chyna went at a year old,in perfect condition to the numpty,went onto the dreadful stuff,condition was almost RSPCA level quickly,on coming home she came good in two to three weeks.Don`t waste your money..feed raw..so much better and so much cheaper as well.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure you could say for sure under those circumstances that the food was the cause or even the only factor?? There must be a lot of dogs fed on it and am guessing most of them aren't in the poor condition you describe.As mentioned I have read many reports of successful feeding with it,so perhaps it just didn't suit the particular dog you have,or maybe numpty person didn't feed enough or neglected the dogs health in other ways??
As said before I am keeping an open mind,and will of course monitor dogs condition,weight etc before deciding if it is a food we will stick with.

I have no inclination to feed raw,I appreciate it works for some owners and that many prefer it for their animals,but it is not something that is practical for me or that I am interested in.


----------



## whizzer (15 November 2011)

I used to feed 3 on it. They all liked it & looked well. Fussy,skinny lurcher & greyhound both with sensitive digestion. They also gave some nature diet,scraps & other bits & bobs to perk their dinners up! I had to take the jrt off it as he's got allergies & it didn't suit him. Then my supplier stopped delivering & I was told could pick it up but the only times his wife was around I wasn't & it was a bit of a trek! However I wouldn't hesitate to use it again if he could deliver again.


----------

